# 15 weeks pregnant so achy down below feels like period about to start?



## haylzpompey

i am 15+1 today and for the last few weeks on and off i am really achy down below it feels like a heavy period is about to start .
Has anyone else had this ?
Does it ever stop?:shrug:


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

I've had cramps on and off since becoming pregnant usually about once or twice a week but a few days ago I had them so bad I felt the same as if period was going to arrive and they continued for 2 days! I rang maternity assessment unit and they said as long as there is no bleeding or waters breaking that it was most likely ligaments stetching. Funnily enough my stomach has grown since then so I am putting it down to growing and cramps have stopped. 

I was really worried though and considering going to hospital to get checked over etc.

I'm sure it will be the same for you as in growing pains, as long as you don't have bleeding.

x


----------



## welshmummy2be

i get it off and on all the time try not to worry to much about it...if you are really concerned tho give your MW a call she'll be able to ease your concerns more x x


----------



## Dan

I have honestly had these throughout. And have always noticed a much bigger tummy in the days that followed the crampiness! Think it's defo just growth spurts! I just keep telling myself baby can't go from a tiny dot to proper baby size without us feeling it a bit! xxx


----------



## Widget

I started to have those cramps around 14 weeks and I am still having them... in fact, they have gotten worse in the past week. 

I've had many ultrasounds and the doctors assure me it is normal... but I must admit it still makes me a little scared. Apparently its just the normal stretching of the uterus.


----------



## Teej543

I'm still getting them and it's usually just before a growth spurt :) I went to bed one night after severe cramping and woke up the next morning to find i'd finally "popped"


----------



## haylzpompey

thank you so much for ur help im glad im not the only one experiencing this :)


----------



## Kelly81

I've had this loads too, sometimes it's cramps low down in my stomach and sometimes in my lower back, I'm guessing it's normal as lots of people seem to have the same thing.


----------



## mumoffive

I have been achey today..but i have had it in all my pregnancies..enough to know its completely normal. x


----------



## tainja

If I counted the number of times I ran to the bathroom swearing my period was on or I was miscarrying during my 1st try and early 2nd..the number would reach way too high! I finally resolved myself that it was growth and stretching pains and stopped the worrying.


----------

